# Shogun and Ninja’s brother, Marcos Rua, ready for MMA



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

> MMA is a sport for the whole family. If Maurício “Shogun” and Murilo “Ninja” already made their parents proud, they’ll have another reason to watch the MMA events. Marcos Rua, little brother of the former Pride fighters, is getting ready to make his first MMA fight. “He’s well, training tough and much focused. He would fight at The Glory, that would happen at January, but was delayed to March, but we want to see him fighting before”, said Shogun, who trains with the brothers at Universidade da Luta, at Curitiba.


http://www.tatame.com/2009/01/05/Shogun-and-Ninjas-brother-ready-for-MMA

I knew they had a younger bro that was training but didn't know anything about him. Wonder what his nickname is going to be...


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Samurai. I'm calling it.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

His nickname is Shaolin.

Supposedly he is real lazy so I'm not sure what to expect but Ninja is lazy to and I'm a huge fan of him.

Can't wait to see him news about him is hard to find.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Let's be honest bbjd, how long until his name ends up in your sig?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

It'll be there as soon as I have a date of his debut.

If there were more pictures I would've already put together a sig challenge


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> His nickname is Shaolin.
> 
> Supposedly he is real lazy so I'm not sure what to expect but Ninja is lazy to and I'm a huge fan of him.
> 
> Can't wait to see him news about him is hard to find.


Are you sure that's his nickname cause I saw that a while back and then found out Shaolin Rua was somebody else.

Edit: Was thinking of Vitor Shaolin Ribeiro, never mind...


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

No I'm 100% sure here is a interview with Pride where Ninja and Shogun mention Shaolin.

http://www.pridefc.com/pride2005/index.php?mainpage=news&news_id=507


> Pride: Ninja, have you ever thought that Shogun was spoiled?
> Ninja: No. It was our other brother, Shaolin, who was spoiled. (laughing)
> Shogun: Ninja and Shaolin are always fighting. I always have to get between them and work it out. (laughing)
> 
> ...


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah I was getting him mixed up with someone else.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

**** yea another Rua =)


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hmmmmm, interesting. Will he focus and be an amazing fighter or will he let his potential go to waste. We shall see.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Hopefully Ninja isnt teaching him the fine art of allowing guys to punch you in the face copious amounts of time.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

bbjd, what's the scouting report on this kid (weight class, credentials, age, etc.)? 

He must have the genetics, I mean before the Kharitonov fight Ninja was world class and is still a solid middleweight that just lacks defense. Shogun can still head back to the top


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Honestly I got nothing Terry he is either a LHW or a HW because he is the biggest of the 3. But news on this guy is impossible to come by I've spent tons of time on Google looking for him and all you can find is little tid bits about him in interviews.

From what I gather he is very talented but is rather lazy. Although that was years ago so maybe he grew up.

Shaolin might have a very bright future he imght just be hyped because of his brother we won't know until he debuts.

Edit - Ok there still is almost no info on him however My guess would be he is fighting at LHW and that he's taking fighting more seriously now since this is what he used to look like










And this is the picture in the linked article


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

The Rua family seem to like their carbs


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Haha yea but at least Shogun and Shaolin look good in the second picture. Ninja like always looks pudgy.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Honestly I got nothing Terry he is either a LHW or a HW because he is the biggest of the 3. But news on this guy is impossible to come by I've spent tons of time on Google looking for him and all you can find is little tid bits about him in interviews.
> 
> From what I gather he is very talented but is rather lazy. Although that was years ago so maybe he grew up.
> 
> ...


From the second pic, to me it looks like he will go to 185, he looks taller but Shogun looks allot bulkier (if that's a word) to me...


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I wonder who won when they got into fights.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

i would say shogun


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Ninja probably controlled the parts on the ground but decided to try and strike with Shaolin and then Shogun would have to pull Shaolin off him.


----------



## Robbsville (Sep 13, 2008)

This is crazy, I can't believe there's a third Rua. If he's anything like his brothers we'll be in for a good debut.


----------

